# Insomnia like a mother F*cker! GRRR !



## User35 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sleep has been so so so hard for me lately. 

I lay in bed at night thinking and thinking. I cant relax and get really pissed off I cant sleep. This happens about 4 or 5 nights a week. I average about 2 hours (off and on) sleep a night. The weekend isnt bad ..I think its because I have less stress?? Idk.

I can take otc sleeping pills and they dont work. Ive taken a double dose of pills and 6 hours later still awake. Its amazing. 

Im a cop and work 12 hour shifts. Im exausted all day and you'd think come bedtime I'd fall right asleep..NO ! I called in from work today because I only got 2 hours sleep..I cant function anymore like this. I cant be driving code 3 at 125 miles an hour sleep deprived. i cant properly keep my ass and my partners butts safe when im cranky and exhausted. I dont have the energery to workout anymore...I dont wanna do normal things I used to like anymore. Im just so tired all the time.

Like I said earlier I have tried sleeping pills..they dont work. My hubby will give me a massage to help me relax..warm milk, hot baths, nothing works. 

I know theres gotta be some insomniac specktra gals here. Give me some tips please !


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have it sometiimes....But tylenol PM normally does the trick.....You might need to go to the Dr....with a cop's schedule it is super hard I am sure...you may need prescription sleep aids for those nights you are having trouble


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 14, 2009)

Have you seen a doc or considered prescription sleep meds?  I don't necessarily advocate them, as I know someone who went waaaaay loopy on Ambient, but perhaps something milder than that.

Do you work regular day shifts?  How much caffiene do you drink in the day and when is the last time you drink any before bed?  Any new stress?  Have you tried reading?  Soft music?


----------



## User35 (Aug 14, 2009)

No I dont work regular shifts...they are all over the place.plus overtime I never know how late...or early in the AM I'll be working. Caffeine is a no no for me. I might have 1 cup every 2 weeks or so. Im really sensitive to caffeine so I know that will mess up my sleep even more if i take it. 

Im thinking its gonna have to come down to seeing a Dr and getting RX meds. Oh brother.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 14, 2009)

I know police work is one of the more challenging jobs out there.  Couple the stress of the job with the odd hours and it is a doozy.  I know a handful of police officers and most of them have had issues with sleep.  It's a tough job to come off of and wind down.  

Good luck with the doc


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 14, 2009)

I had this sleep pattern and was diagnosed with depression...I got some meds, but find that vitamin B complex is the only thing that works. You should try some...once a day after meals. One you break the cycle of insomnia you will feel better


----------



## moopoint (Aug 15, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel. I have issues with insomnia myself. Otc sleep aides do have an effect on me luckily. I just wish I could get normal sleep. I have since talked to a mental health therapist and his words helped a lot. Maybe something you could look into?


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 15, 2009)

This is probably horrible and not advisable... but when I get really bad insomnia I have an alcoholic drink to sleep. One drink makes me tired and relaxed for sleep. But, that's my worst case scenario MUST sleep tonight fix. It's definitely not a long term solution and I've had to see a DR for medication in the past... I had a friend who was so dependent on his sleep meds that he also needed a morning pill to "wake him up", so proceed with caution!


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with the depression and/or anxiety. I have BAD insomnia when I'm feeling down (and often don't realize that I AM down). If sleeping pills don't work--and you can't dedicate 8 hours of sleep after taking them--I wouldn't recommend you keep trying them. A very low dose of an antidepressant, taken once a day, may really help you. 

I can't do the caffeine either, and often have a weird day-to-day schedule that makes it hard to get into any normal sleep pattern. Try to create a bed time ritual--brush your teeth, make hot tea, etc., and turn off ALL electronics (no computer, no tv) an hour before you want to sleep.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 20, 2009)

Hiya,
I am glad you got some excellent feedback.  Your body's biorhythm is off.  Happens to a lot of law enforcement professionals and I strongly discourage you from caffiene and/or alcohol.  I wonder if you have tried some of the following:  taking a hot bath or shower, getting a body message to relieve stress/tension, listening to relaxing sounds/music, reading before bed, meditation to quiet your mind, as well as kava kava, valerian root, or melatonin (sp)?  I know it's a bugger not being able to sleep but your body is going to go through this each time your schedule changes maybe get those blinds that block the light if you happen to to work nights also, good luck to you!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 20, 2009)

I have sleeping troubles too, and I use Melatonin. It works most of the time for me. It is a hormone that your body secretes to help you go to sleep, so taking a small amount of the hormone will help you body see that it needs sleepy time. It is completely safe and non-addictive!


----------



## Hersheykisseslv (Nov 25, 2010)

I am 17 years old and I have sleeping trouble too. I agree with AlliSwan whenever I am depressed I have an extremely hard time sleeping. Part of the reason I have trouble sleeping is because I try to stay awake longer; I get the urge to sleep way too early in the day like 6 and If I do sleep at that time, I'll wake up at 11 or 12.


----------



## Hilde (Nov 25, 2010)

The advice I got from my doctor was

  	1) get a sun lamp.

  	2) Use melatonin before sleep( 5 hours before)

  	3) Go to bed 15 before the last night. 

  	4)Get out of bed the same time every day.

  	The melatonin works, but I'll have a bad night and it'll ruin all the work I've done one falling asleep sooner the past nights so I think I have to try it out some more.

  	PS: I don't drink coffee.

  	And sleeping pills is a broad term, is it those natural thingies? Because they don't really have documented effect so you might want to try melatonin.


----------



## rockingmom (Dec 6, 2010)

I've tried Lunesta in the past and it worked great for me.  But like others said, if you don't have a full 7 to 8 hours to sleep, that may not be a solution for you.


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 11, 2010)

Make sure you google 'Sleep Hygiene'. There's a real push to try behavioural interventions for insomnia before delving into pharmacologic regimens. 

  	Good luck!


----------



## kanne (Dec 19, 2010)

mmarlbo said:


> Make sure you google 'Sleep Hygiene'. There's a real push to try behavioural interventions for insomnia before delving into pharmacologic regimens.
> 
> Good luck!


	Yes, thank you! Medicines are a last resort and should NEVER be used in the long term because you find yourself unable to sleep without them (which doesn't stop doctors from prescribing them for this). The best thing you can possibly do is create a routine before you go to bed. So if you always have a cup of tea, watch tv for 1hr, shower, then go to bed, make sure you do this EVERY TIME you attempt to sleep. Even if you feel like you can't stay awake for that long, or are too tired to do so, coming off night shift.

  	Always sleep for the same amount of time. So if you sleep for 8hrs after day shift, sleep for 8hrs after night shift.
  	Maintain a regular exercise pattern.
  	While I am generally of the opinion that vitamins are a waste of money, I will personally back up vitamin B complexes. I dunno how they work (probably a placebo), but I find them very helpful for energy throughout the day and a good sleep at night (don't wake up tired).
  	Don't fall asleep watching TV, or outside of your bed. You will be restless all night and will feel tired when you wake up.


----------

